# Explosive device seized at Victoria ferry dock



## Sapper41 (13 Jul 2005)

I can only imagine how big this story would get if this guy was found entering the US from Canada.  Our Canadian Border Services Agency (CBSA) did a great job catching this guy.  It again shows that CBSA officers are on the frontlines and need to be armed.

Chimo!

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/07/13/ferry-bomb050713.html

C B C . C A   N e w s   -   F u l l   S t o r y : 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Explosive device seized at Victoria ferry dock
Last Updated Wed, 13 Jul 2005 17:49:17 EDT 
CBC News
A U.S. man has been charged with possessing an explosive device after allegedly carrying a homemade pipe bomb in his truck on a ferry to Victoria. 

Dodge Chichester White, a 39-year-old from the Seattle area, was stopped when he arrived in the capital on Tuesday night after taking the Coho ferry from Port Angeles, Wash. 

  
Device seized from pickup truck at Coho dock (Victoria Police photo)  
Canadian Border Security Agency officers said they became suspicious while questioning White, who was travelling with his daughter. 

They said they examined his truck and found a suspicious device in the glove box - a 7 ½-centimetre brass pipe that was capped on each end and had a 15-centimetre green fuse-like string glued to one end. 

They arrested White, secured the ferry terminal and called in the Victoria police. 

A photo of the device was sent to the RCMP bomb squad in Vancouver, who advised their colleagues to put it in a secure container designed to hold explosives. 

The RCMP Explosives Team was to travel to Victoria on Wednesday to examine the device and dispose of it. 

White, who lives in the Seattle suburb of Issaquah, was to appear in court in Victoria on Wednesday afternoon facing a charge of possession of an explosive device. 


Copyright ©2005 Canadian Broadcasting Corporation - All Rights Reserved


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (13 Jul 2005)

For those who like to say that terrorists would never strike in Canada, because we are their best friend, and most useful patsy, this should be a wakeup call.  Last time I rode the ferry I saw at least half a dozen vehicles with pressurized oxygen, propane, acetylene or natural gas tanks, or trucks with large capacity tanks (for refueling ATVs or motorcycles), with a small explosive device used to initiate any of these could take out a large part of the vehicle deck, and stand a good chance of taking out the ferry, with a loss of life that could beat London hands down.  The reality of terrorism today, is that it is intellectually motivated; where it was communist radicals from the colleges in the 60's-70's (Bader-Meinhoff, Red Brigade), now it is middle class Muslim's who are spoon fed their extremism in a mosque(Hezbolla, Al-Quaida), rather than at a political rally.  The terrorists are home grown, and only inspired by foreigners; they will hit the targets they can reach.  If they can reach here, then here is where they will hit. Kudo's for our boys stopping this one, but don't bet they can stop them all.


----------



## mcnutt_p (13 Jul 2005)

CBSA should be armed at every border crossing just like there American counterparts.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jul 2005)

Good job for the Gatekeepers, but let's not let the arrest of Mr. Dodge Chichester White all of the sudden lead to finger pointing at the Hizballah....


----------



## Dirt Digger (14 Jul 2005)

Did you actually see the size of the thing when compaired to a pen?  Calling that thing a "pipe bomb" is an insult to pipe bombs.

More like, "scary homemade firecracker seized at Victoria ferry dock".   ;D


----------



## mcnutt_p (14 Jul 2005)

Just seen a picture of it on CTV Newsnet and boy was that small. At least they caught them though. Catching puts a message out, _you can try to bring it in but we will find you_.

McNutt


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Jul 2005)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Did you actually see the size of the thing when compaired to a pen?   Calling that thing a "pipe bomb" is an insult to pipe bombs.
> 
> More like, "scary homemade firecracker seized at Victoria ferry dock".     ;D


Size matters not but what was the compostion of the device?
I can use 1 gram of plastique and ruin your whole day.
Size means nothing but I'm surpirsed that he was released on bail.!!
F'k we are dopes!!!


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (17 Jul 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Size matters not but what was the compostion of the device?
> I can use 1 gram of plastique and ruin your whole day.
> Size means nothing but I'm surpirsed that he was released on bail.!!
> F'k we are dopes!!!



Remember Air India?  A generation later, an acquital, a release, and we paid half the members of the accused families to help him get off.  Released this one on bail, hell I'm surprised we didn't pay it for him.  F'k we are dopes!!!!


----------



## rpatno (3 Sep 2005)

Yea... like the dude said above, if you try to bring anything in WE WILL FIND YOU. People bringing that kind of stuff into canada, however small and using their daughter as a front to hide it... well i hate to sound evil and saddistic but if out borderguards were armed i would have them to shoot the dude ON THE SPOT in front of his daughter... Ya know to put a message across even if its a little extreme. Because i live in victoria and like a 15 min. drive from those ferries. I didnt even know that happened. Thats kinda creepy


----------



## jim303 (4 Sep 2005)

Though I have to agree that the Border Guards did a good job finding the IED, I have a lot of concerns with arming them.
I know several of them personally, many are ex-military, and most of them are against it. The union representing them likes the idea, and also to give them peace officer powers. But it seems most of their desire is rooted in the idea of getting more money for themselves.
The expanded powers would equal a large increase in wages, to a level similar to the RCMP. They haven't as far as I can see addressed the issues of training and implementation.  Also... why did the RCMP EDU in E Division (Vancouver) get the call? What about the FDU (P)?
They're just down the road! As a former member of the RCMP it never ceases to amaze me the lengths the RCMP will go to monopolize situations. And of course would the media ever wonder why the local military EOD section wasn't called, as opposed to the 'email' instructions from the RCMP? Nope, they wouldn't know an IED from a IUD! Once again only a portion of the story is told!


----------



## Gunner (4 Sep 2005)

> Also... why did the RCMP EDU in E Division (Vancouver) get the call? What about the FDU (P)?
> They're just down the road! As a former member of the RCMP it never ceases to amaze me the lengths the RCMP will go to monopolize situations.



Quite simple, the navy (and the greater CF) do not have a mandate to provide a domestic response outside of DND establishments.  A request could have been made from the SOLGEN to the CF requesting assistance on a cost recovery basis.  RCMP were simply following their established rules and regulations.  I haven't read all the details but if it was a threat to life and limb, I have no doubt the navy boys would sort it out in short order.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

You beat me to it Gunner, and a tad more eloquently than me, too.


----------



## jim303 (20 Jan 2006)

Seems I have been out way too long..

On my HA and HE courses, plus all the time I spent hanging around 24 EOD, we were taught the RCMP were to call in the military EOD for any military ordnance, or IED based on military ordnance.

I've been out of the RCMP since 94, but even then it was the rule to call in military EOD for anything remotely military.
Of course the with the RCMP running PR, the military would never get any credit for the RSP....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2006)

Jim303,
It was a tiny little pipe bomb, months ago. Nothing to do with Military ordnance.


----------



## 3rd Herd (20 Jan 2006)

No names no pack drill
The relinquishing of the usage of the fine fellows from the EOD/MARPAC/Fleet Dive Unit for dealling with explosive devices was the result of the battle for and justified usage of funding. In others words navy 0, RCMP 1. This was a recent change as much of the SOPs in federal departments still advise the calling  D/O in the Dive Unit for matters on the island. I know as I had three occasions in one week (August 2004), two of which were in a 24hr time period. Next, in again many provincial and federal departments there is a reinforced metal ammo box for the secure placement of devices that joe citizen brings in, instead of leaving them were found and calling. These boxes come complete with usage instructions and contact phone numbers. Now there seems to be a caveat in the agreement where as if the Van. unit is unavailable then it goes to the Navy. And I distinctly remember bringing the point up is unavailability defined as a 1/2 hr drive to the ferry and a 21/2 hr ferry ride at the most recent briefing I had. Earned me smilies from the Navy and scowls from my employers. As to what departments, I am sure you know who I mean.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (20 Jan 2006)

Sapper41 said:
			
		

> the Coho ferry from Port Angeles, Wash.



Heck, the Coho ferry passes right in front of my grand-parents condo many times a day.


----------



## Centurian1985 (20 Apr 2006)

One US bozo with an oversized firecracker does not constitute a terrorist threat...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2006)

Don't tell me bringing dead, useless things back to life is also part of your Terms of Reference :


----------

